# PEN DRIVE shows "Insert Disk!"



## hrushij (Jul 25, 2008)

Frineds...
I am having problem with my Two Pendirves! ( 4GB & 2 GB)
When I insert it to any computer, It shows me the detected icon in my computer...
when I double click on it.. It shows "Insert Disk"

Storage media is absent if I see in DISK MANAGEMENT tool..
Is it virus problem?? or really my pen dirve is GONE???! 

Can  I recover it using partion recovery tool!!
If so then please suggest me a good partition recovery tool (freeware )
Thanks in Advance..


----------



## raksrules (Jul 25, 2008)

If it is a problem with both the pen drives then probably it seems there is an issues with the USB port. You can try those pen drives connecting to different USB ports in you machine and if possible try with some different (your friend's) machine


----------

